# Thai Red Chicken



## curly (Feb 22, 2002)

Chicken       1 1/2 lb
Coconut Milk Powder 2 oz
Water 1/2 pt
Ghee 2 tbsp
Thai Red Curry Paste 2 tsp
Lemon Grass 1 Stalk
Garnish Fresh Corriander, Red Chilli

Add the coconut milk powder to the water to make coconut milk.
Heat the ghee in a large frying pan & brown the chicken. Stir in the curry paste & cook for 1 minute stirring constantly.
Add the coconut milk & the lemon grass, partialy cover & simmer for 30 minutes untill tender, stirring occasionly.

Garnish & serve with rice
Serves 4


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 23, 2002)

Do you recommend a particular brand of Thai Red Curry Paste? I took a look in my local store and found several different types. Please let me know what you use. Thanks!


----------



## curly (Feb 23, 2002)

*Thai Red Curry*

No i don`t have a personel favourite curry paste any one will do as a starting point. You can always add some more chilli powder if it`s not hot enough,more coconut etc it`s all about personel taste, if you like what you have made to start with don`t add anything else, if not try adding different spices to get the taste you are happy with.


----------



## shantihhh (Aug 11, 2005)

*Chicken Red Curry/Gai  Krung Kaeng*

 I often make my own curry pastes, but if in a hurry I do use Mae Sri or Mae Plaoy.  I add kaffir lime (magroot) leaves and or Thai Basil (bai Krapao) to freshen up the taste.

For 2 oz. of red curry paste you will require 1-2 cans of coconut milk depending on the heat and flavour level you want.

You take the hard/thick part of the coconut milk and fry the curry paste in this until very fragrant.  Then you add the remainder of the coconut milk.  Start with just one can and advance from there.

Add the chicken pieces, and potatoes is a favourite, or Thai eggplants or yardlong beans also called snake beans.  Also add slivered kaffir lime leaves.

When about done add some basil leaves for fragrance.  Serve on Jasmine Rice and garnish with fresh basil leaves.

This Chicken Curry is one of the easiest and tastiest of Thai dishes.

Mary-Anne,
Thai Food Editor
Bellaonline.com


			
				curly said:
			
		

> Chicken 1 1/2 lb
> Coconut Milk Powder 2 oz
> Water 1/2 pt
> Ghee 2 tbsp
> ...


----------

